# Stalled mead



## Archie (Apr 5, 2008)

I am making the dry mead receipt from this web site.I used champain yeast and neutrians.It was started 1 week ago and it seems to have stalled.It has only droped from 1.08 to 1.07. 
Can I add more yeast or just add more neutrians?




*Edited by: Archie *


----------



## masta (Apr 5, 2008)

My guess is that the pH is too low for the yeast to continue. Do you have equipment to test TA and pH? Did you add any yeast nutrient or just energizer? 






FYI:
These mead recipes need to be modified since this isn't the first time it has caused a problem and I will do that asap and send to George for updating.






Done!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Archie (Apr 5, 2008)

Masta Thanks for your sugestions,What I added was Yeast netriens not energizer like the receipe called for.I thought they are the same.I don't have any thing to check the PH execpt hot tub test stripes.I think they would work tho.What should the ph run and what do add to increase it?Also what about doing the yeast again?


----------



## masta (Apr 5, 2008)

Archie,


The pH needs to be in the 3.0-3.5 range and anything lower than 3.0 will be a problem. Try the test strips and see what it shows. 


If this (low pH) is the problem then you have two options:


1. Increase the batch size with more honey and water and this will reduce the acid and raise the pH.
2. Add calcium carbonate to do the same. 


What did you add for acid....what the recipe called for or acid blend?


----------



## Archie (Apr 5, 2008)

Masta I added 4tsp of malic acid and 1/2 cup of orange rines dried.I didn't have any tartaric acid.I will have to wait till I get home to test the ph.I did test the acid and it looked like 6% before I added the orange rines.I am at work
now so I will get back to you tomrrow.Thanks again ,also is there something that has calcium carbonate ,like baking soda or powder.*Edited by: Archie *


----------



## masta (Apr 5, 2008)

Tums are calcium carbonate but you need to be careful not to use too much and try to adjust the pH a large amount. The other issue is that calcium carbonate primarily works on tartaric acid.


I would suggest increasing the batch size if possible it is determined that pH is the problem.


----------



## Archie (Apr 7, 2008)

Masta I checked the ph when I got home,come to find out my wife had a digital tester that goes from 0 to 20.Anyway the ph was 3.7 just about perfect,so I did some reading and found that tha receipt called for 1/2 tsp of energizer but the jar of netrient called for 1 tsp to the gal.So I added more and it got started again. My sg is now at 1.03 so it going the right way.
Thanks again Masta you got me thinking


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2008)

You typically should add 1 tsp of Nutrient and 1/2 tsp of energizer.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Dean (Apr 7, 2008)

Archie, I find that all meads that I have done have been slow fermentors anyways. As long as the SG is dropping you are doing good.

What usually takes 2 weeks with grapes or kits, takes 4 to 5 weeks with mead.


----------



## summersolstice (Apr 8, 2008)

Archie, leave out any acid additions in your primary next time. Honey is acidic and difficult enough to ferment without more acid. The old recipes calling for acid additions have largely been proven counter productive and successful modern recipes don't call for acid additions up front. Also, you'd be surprised at what a handful of raisins will do for your fermentation. Good luck and happy meadmaking!


----------

